# 2nd Round Pick (Jared Jordan )



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I have a feeling we will take a big man (Marc Gasol, Aaron Gray)in the 2nd round but I like us to take DJ Strawberry.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

My guess is the Clippers take a European player. It has been said that the Clippers will most likely not sign their 2nd round pick so taking a Euro makes sense. You can have him continue to play in Europe until you are ready to bring him over.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

Ali Traore would be a beautiful selection if we are looking to keep our pick overseas


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

splitter might drop if no one wants to wait a year for him...vada


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

lets get jordan


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

Hers my board as it stands now:

1. Marc Gasol
2. Aaron Grey
3. Taureen Green
4. Bobby Brown
5. Jared Jordan


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*



nauticazn25 said:


> lets get jordan


We need Jordan badly since we screwed up our 1st pick. He is a true PG who can definitely run a team


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

haha, figures the clippers pick is during commercial. Jared jordan it is.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

probably 10% chance of him making the team. Personally if we were going to continue this love affair with PG in the second round i would have picked green, brown before him, but oh well. Will see him in the summer league for sure, but europe will be his destination next year.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*



nauticazn25 said:


> lets get jordan


And we did, very solid drafting. 17/6/9 basically, with 3.3 turnovers.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

I hope we sign this guy, I'm so freaking happy we got Jordan.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: 2nd Round Pick*

I dnot see how we will sign him unless he plays so well that we decide to go with all young guys as backups to cassell. Yeah right. Not with dunleavvy as our coach. Dunleavvy worships veteran PG Scrubs, no way does he go into the year with say Diaz and jordan as the backups.

Jordan, if he wants any shot at making the team must outplay Ewing, Conroy, Diaz in summer league. Id say thats a tall order.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Hooray we got Michael Jordan's son. :yay: 

In all truth his stat line is impressive in the assist column but not sure if he is going to make the team unless he pulls something very impressive in summer league.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yeah, he will have to do great things to even get invited to preseason. Then still its a long shot. if i were him id start now with my agent looking for European teams to go to. If he waits until preseason he wont end up with a good situation/contract. Or at least wait until after summer league. If he becomes john lucas in summer league then he might have a shot to make the team.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> Yeah, he will have to do great things to even get invited to preseason. Then still its a long shot. if i were him id start now with my agent looking for European teams to go to. If he waits until preseason he wont end up with a good situation/contract. Or at least wait until after summer league. If he becomes john lucas in summer league then he might have a shot to make the team.


My guess is the Clippers will go the Diaz route and ask him to play overseas for at least a year. The experience for him will be good.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes. Most likely like with diaz they will probalby wait until after summer league to see. Last year who would have though john lucas would have been a summer league superstar. So theres always a chance. But odds are, he will do just decently, and with the clippers contract situation they wont have room for him. 

I hope he goes to a good league, not like the czcch league like diaz did


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

Lionel Chalmers... Daniel Ewing... Jared Jordan.

Hopefully third time is the charm for our 2nd round PG picks.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dont forget Diaz


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Jordan is the only pure PG in that group, and he will turn out to be a very nice pick I believe. He's a pass-first guard with great court vision and awesome rebounding ability for his size, I love this pick by the Clipps. Elgin and Co. did a great job maximizing both picks this year.


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

I have never seen Jordan played. Is this guy like Steve Nash II?


----------



## matador1238 (May 3, 2006)

> Ralph Lawler: We won't know about Jordan until we get through the Summer League and the training camp. The club shares your concern about the point guard position, and it will be further addressed either via free agency or through a trade.
> 
> I'm not sure that the team's starting point guard is on the roster yet. Let's be patient.



So I guess a trade will happened......


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> Lionel Chalmers... Daniel Ewing... Jared Jordan.
> 
> Hopefully third time is the charm for our 2nd round PG picks.


Man, I'm always coming up with the racist crap....

Lionel Chalmers = Not White
Daniel Ewing = Not White
Diaz = Not white.

Jared Jordan = White

hahaha... sorry.. I just had to make fun of it.

No, third time isn't a charm, and we don't know how well Diaz will translate yet, but even though we haven't had much luck with 2nd round PG's yet, think about it.

Ewing was more of a Shooting guard with suspect ball handling, great shooter and defender though. And Chalmers... eh... don't get me started, he was horrible even in college. Diaz, hasn't played in a pro game, but he seems to be a huge scoring point guard.

Jordan is different from them in that he's definitely a ball handler, and definitely a passer. Shooting can improve over time, and besides, not all PG's need a good shooting touch.

I'm happier about picking Jordan over picking all the other PG's in the 2nd round in the past. Hell, I wouldn't have cared if we used the 14th pick for Jordan.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

I'm not saying he'll be bad, i just know for a fact *he can't jump.* :cheers:


----------



## MR. VADA (Jun 29, 2006)

cause he's white...vada


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

maybe he can be garbage steve blake, he played at frickan marist the last 4 years. I bet half the aau teams out there can beat marist consistently


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

knickstorm said:


> maybe he can be garbage steve blake, he played at frickan marist the last 4 years. I bet half the aau teams out there can beat marist consistently


You really don't what you're talking about. Marist went 25-9 and 14-4 in the MAAC. They also beat Old Dominion and Oklahoma State last year, please do the research before you speak.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

leidout said:


> I'm not saying he'll be bad, i just know for a fact *he can't jump.* :cheers:


Well, he's not very athletic... :biggrin:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

jordan is the first true PG they have chosen in the second round in a while. All the other guys have been SG's in PG's bodies.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

Free Arsenal said:


> Well, he's not very athletic... :biggrin:



i hope he's another stockton, nash, or casell..theyre not athletic either


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Why do people say Nash isn't athletic? He is very fast and quick.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

Nash is neither fast nor quick. What he is, is a player that has honed his skills to the point that it looks that way. Slight of hand type of skills. Nash is able to move in such fluidity with the ball that defenders cannot determine what he is going to do...basically he mezmerize them and usually the rest of the team given him enough time to pick and choose exactly what he wants to do. Add to that his depth shooting, and you really have a task at hand. You should watch him more closely to really appreciate this skill he has. We haven't even talked about his vision. It also helps when your eyes point in two different directions...no I am serious.

This is the reason why I personally love the pick of *Jordan. He has the vision; check/ he's got the floor leadership; check/ from what I've seen of him he's close in the ball handling skills; half check/ It's seems he just needs to work on his shooting skills.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Well, one thing is certain. picking jared jordan in the second round is for sure better than picking lionel chalmers in the second round.


----------



## TakingitbyStorm (Jul 1, 2007)

_Well, one thing is certain. picking jared jordan in the second round is for sure better than picking lionel chalmers in the second round. -Yam

Well I agree with you on that. That was just a cheap attempt to boost my post count. :biggrin:_


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Also, Jordan seems to have been able to keep his overmatched team in the game against better opponents, so it's obvious he had made everyone around him better up to this point... how it translates to the NBA, I hope we find out this season.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

he should get number 23.


----------

